# New and looking for make up friends



## Bobbylonglegs (Jan 5, 2020)

Hello , 
Obsessed with make up and sadly non of my friends share my passion so I was hoping to make some friends and actually talk about everything related to make up . Current obsession is ABH eyeshadow specially since I found some on offer at tk maxx  but seriously I just want to share my freaking excitement about stuff and hope not to get called crazy .
Anyways anyone desperate to talk make up , hit me up .

bobby


----------



## shellygrrl (Jan 5, 2020)

Welcome!


----------



## Dawn (Jan 5, 2020)

Hi Bobby!  
Welcome to Specktra!


----------

